# Kooinda Pale Ale



## outbreak (22/5/11)

I was at a certain Perth "small bar" last night, and was thrilled to see that they had Kooinda Pale ale in bottles. My mate went to the bar and ordered 3 and,the, barman upturned the bottles three or four times and suspended the yeast as most people do with coopers. Now I would imagine they would be using Wyeast American ale or similar which you really don't want to be suspended in your beer. The beer was disappointing but its only because of the barman. Reason for my post is tha I just wanted to check if I was missing something and the people at Kooinda want the yeast to be suspended.


----------



## Amin (22/5/11)

The Freo Doctor has it if you want to try it without agitating the yeast, bought some last night. Arundel st Fremantle.


----------



## Cocko (22/5/11)

Its US05/1056 and should not be agitated... in fact quite the opposite, it should be poured clear from the bottled yeast.

Tell that barmen to cease ruining a great beer with his lack of knowledge and craving to be cool!

If I was you, I would try it again, properly, and take that second time as your first tasting.

2c.


----------



## outbreak (22/5/11)

Ill be sure to try it again, I was certain he did the wrong thing. I will send Kooinda an email to, its not good business if you have someone serving your product wrong.


----------



## manticle (22/5/11)

Just Pm fents.

I don't like any rolling of any beer - if barman rolls my Coopers, I'll ask for another one.

kooinda is a lovely beer. Definitely one of the better attempts at a US style pale from an Australian brewery.


----------



## felten (22/5/11)

They scored two bronzes at the AIBA too, good on them.


----------



## Cocko (22/5/11)

manticle said:


> Just Pm fents.



Sorted. :drinks:


----------



## Fents (23/5/11)

That is ridiculous. Thanks for the heads up outbreak, they will recive a phone call later today.


----------



## Wolfy (23/5/11)

outbreak said:


> Reason for my post is tha I just wanted to check if I was missing something and the people at Kooinda want the yeast to be suspended.


No, you just had a barman who had no idea what he was doing.
If someone tried to do that for me (with Coopers or any beer) I'd not be accept the beer, but at least its not that hard for them to give you one directly from the fridge.


----------



## outbreak (23/5/11)

Wolfy said:


> No, you just had a barman who had no idea what he was doing.
> If someone tried to do that for me (with Coopers or any beer) I'd not be accept the beer, but at least its not that hard for them to give you one directly from the fridge.



Unfortunately I wasn't at the bar when it happened a friend of mine got the beers, but if I was there I would have questioned it. The thing that annoys me the most is... how many people have tried this beer with the yeast agitated?? It could be someones first try of "craft beer" and they would be put off it unnecessarily. I suppose this same pub serves wine in those fancy glasses without a stem and calls themselves a wine bar....


----------



## Tiny_Tim (23/5/11)

Outbreak, I have been to the same small bar (guessing its the only one in Perth serving said beer), and I've been served by the same bartender. When I gave him a distressed look as he spun the bottle in front of me, he told me he does it because the latest batch of Kooinda Pale has exceptionally low carbonation, and he thinks that agitating the bottle a bit before opening gives the beer a better head. Ridiculous idea of course, but I didn't complain, it's enough for me to see a venue in Perth that actually puts a modest morsel of thought it's beer selection.


----------



## Charst (23/5/11)

Wolfy said:


> No, you just had a barman who had no idea what he was doing.
> If someone tried to do that for me (with Coopers or any beer) I'd not be accept the beer, but at least its not that hard for them to give you one directly from the fridge.





manticle said:


> Just Pm fents.
> 
> I don't like any rolling of any beer - if barman rolls my Coopers, I'll ask for another one.
> 
> kooinda is a lovely beer. Definitely one of the better attempts at a US style pale from an Australian brewery.



Just wondering what you guys have against rousing the yeast in a coopers? Last time i was in Adelaide airport the coopers shop was selling bar mats displaying where to start the bottle and how far to roll it. Cant find a Bar mat on the web site but here's the stubby holder.
http://store.coopers.com.au/products/bar-w...r-stubby-holder

This is possibly coopers just jumping onto a novelty and giving their beers a unique aspect in aussie beer but if the intention is truly to serve the beer cloudy then I personally think of it the same as if i got a bottle of hefeweizen or Wit that had completely settled out and i'd probably stir it up as that's considered part of the flavour of that particular beer style isn't it?


----------



## bignath (24/5/11)

Charst said:


> Just wondering what you guys have against rousing the yeast in a coopers? Last time i was in Adelaide airport the coopers shop was selling bar mats displaying where to start the bottle and how far to roll it. Cant find a Bar mat on the web site but here's the stubby holder.
> http://store.coopers.com.au/products/bar-w...r-stubby-holder
> 
> This is possibly coopers just jumping onto a novelty and giving their beers a unique aspect in aussie beer but if the intention is truly to serve the beer cloudy then I personally think of it the same as if i got a bottle of hefeweizen or Wit that had completely settled out and i'd probably stir it up as that's considered part of the flavour of that particular beer style isn't it?




I agree. I don't go out of my way to turn other beer brands, but i always turn my coopers pales....

I have never had Kooinda's beers so they should be served as intended by Kooinda, but in the case of Coopers Pale, i do notice a big difference in the flavour (thanks "captain obvious"..) but i have always been under the impression that this was the "intended" method of serving that particular beer.
As a big chunk of CPA's flavour profile comes from the yeast they use, i don't see why you wouldn't "turn" it. If i get served a CPA from a bottle that hasn't been turned i get a little ticked off, as i look at the sediment as having all the flavour that i "paid for"...


----------



## Wolfy (24/5/11)

If I want to eat yeast, I spread Vegemite on toast.
But if I want to enjoy (Coopers) beer, with yeast derived esters, aromas and flavours I do so without consuming the yeast since it has already imparted the characteristic flavour as part of the fermentation process and as such do not need to be consumed. 

Obviously any beer is going to taste different depending if you re-suspend the yeast or not, if you like it with all the yeast mixed in then cool. However, while that might be appropriate for some (wheat) beer, it is not my preferred way to drink a Pale Ale, which IMHO should should be bright and have good clarity. Personally I see the practice as something the un-educated do because they think "_oohhh bottle conditioned beer, that's unusual, I'll be cool with my mates and make a good impression by shaking all the crap up before I drink it_".


----------



## argon (7/2/12)

Had my first Kooinda Pale over the weekend... Loved it! Luberly fresh hoppy aroma and a very nice caramel finish. Would be a go toer if it were more widely available near me. Do yourself a favour and get some. 
:icon_cheers:


----------



## Truman42 (7/2/12)

argon said:


> Had my first Kooinda Pale over the weekend... Loved it! Luberly fresh hoppy aroma and a very nice caramel finish. Would be a go toer if it were more widely available near me. Do yourself a favour and get some.
> :icon_cheers:



That's the problem. Cellarbrations in Somerville is the only place you can get it within 50 kms this side of Melbourne. 

It's a great beer though. I stuck to it at the Ballarat Beer festival, until they ran out.


----------



## HoppingMad (7/2/12)

Weird, I never even thought about bar folk and their pretentious rolling of beers like coopers on the bar until this topic came up.

I guess living around Fitzroy/Brunswick St in a previous life, it was all the rage and any hipster bar-bloke wearing a black t-shirt with a range of facial piercings was doing it for a little bit of theatre.

Jokes aside it should be up to the individual how you prefer your beer served and if you have a chance, to let the barman know at ordering time that you'd prefer the sediment not stirred up at the end of the pour.

Beers like Coopers and I think quite a few German wheat beers do get this sort of 'roly-poly' treatment from time to time from what I've seen at venues.

I think in Europe it's quite normal to ask for your wheatbeer 'mit hefe' (translation 'with yeast') and they'll agitate it a bit for you, but it should be up to you to decide if you want a bit of Vitamin B.

All said I wouldn't have thought it's the sort of thing you'd want happening on a nice cold glass of Kooi. It's a great beer when it's nice and clear really.

Hopper.

Edit - just realised this is an old topic - there you go missed this one!


----------



## RdeVjun (7/2/12)

Yep, its pretty amazing that beer, particularly when served correctly. :chug: 
Was available at the Carnival of Flowers Food & Wine Festival here in Toowoomba last year*, while the Kooi boys were even serving at the Spotted Cow stall after an appearance at Archive a night or two before then. A friend of mine who tried it at the festival insisted I return with a 6-pack from Archive next time I was there and has also been buying it regularly when and where she can since then. Gooey forks from the ladies, even some men all barred up over their beer- how awesome and satisfying is that for these guys?! :super: 
* Pity I had to bail early from the festival, a couple on my team had had a little too much sun and were getting rather tired and emotional... :angry:


----------



## manticle (7/2/12)

Charst said:


> Just wondering what you guys have against rousing the yeast in a coopers? Last time i was in Adelaide airport the coopers shop was selling bar mats displaying where to start the bottle and how far to roll it. Cant find a Bar mat on the web site but here's the stubby holder.
> http://store.coopers.com.au/products/bar-w...r-stubby-holder
> 
> This is possibly coopers just jumping onto a novelty and giving their beers a unique aspect in aussie beer but if the intention is truly to serve the beer cloudy then I personally think of it the same as if i got a bottle of hefeweizen or Wit that had completely settled out and i'd probably stir it up as that's considered part of the flavour of that particular beer style isn't it?



Way after the fact. I don't like sedimenty yeast flavour in any of my beers. My theory is that coopers use that as a marketting exercise because trying to encourage most beer drinkers to decant gently into a glass will be met with cries of 'poofta'.

I could be wrong but I still do not like rolled coopers. I especially don't like not being asked before it is rolled.


----------

